# May the odds be ever in our favour....



## Cosmic_kerry (Apr 14, 2017)

Good morning all,

I thought i'd say hello, newbie here! 
I'd like you throw advice, suggestions at me like never before....my wife and i are going to need it!

So here's the situation; my wife and I had the most beautiful wedding last year, she has become an amazing mum to my 3 children but there is something missing, something she longs for more than anything else... I want to make that happen for her. I want to have a baby with her and give her the opportunity to experience the most amazing joy on this earth.

Now here lies the issue...shes 39. I can't have the baby because i was sterilised at 26(long sad story) We can't afford to go to a clinic and she refuses to receive donor sperm from a donor 'found'. It is very important the the donor is screened etc. We also want the donor to be totally anonymous.
So, we have decided to try Cyros, the sperm bank in Denmark. Home insemination. I know, i know...what are the chances of this working :-( I know the odds are so against us but we don't have a choice. We are too old for NHS help and we don't have thousands to spend on IUI or IVF. 

I'm going to track her cycles for a few months, order 4 mot10 straws and reserve 4. We implant twice with MOT20's and then hope.  I'm kind of clear about what i need to do here...
Clomid? she she be on that? where would we get it? 
Preseed? do we need it?

Any advice, suggestions etc are greatly welcome. 

I have to get this right and do everything i can to make this dream come true for her.. :-( I just know i can't perform miracles and i know the odds are so very low.

Thank you for reading!


----------



## kabuk1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Welcome and best of luck. The cryos thread you posted on will offer lots of help. On here you may find  ore advice on funding and options of using a clinic, should it come to that. Best wishes.


----------

